# It was very hard to make this video. I couldn't hit the high notes.



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

My dog and best friend B.D. passed away last year. It broke my heart. I miss her so much. 
This video is to remember her.
I couldn't hit the high notes with my head voice. Any suggestions for the transition from chest voice to head voice?






Thank you for watching my video. It means a lot to me.

Elena House


----------

